
Man who created own credit card sues bank for not sticking to terms (2013) - myinnerbanjo
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/personalfinance/borrowing/creditcards/10231556/Man-who-created-own-credit-card-sues-bank-for-not-sticking-to-terms.html
======
avmich
News also say the parties eventually dropped mutual complaints, but no details
are provided, and those details look critical to the whole story. For example,
did Agarkov pay the principal, as ordered by the court? And, of course, what
lead to dropping the charges - was it some extrajudicial pressure from Oleg
Tinkov's organization?

------
adamnemecek
(2013)

